
White House reportedly moves to eliminate Covid-19 security theater at airports - just-juan-post
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/9/21429462/white-house-trump-covid-airport-screening-security-temperature-check
======
just-juan-post
> Airport screenings are designed to catch infected people traveling into the
> country so that they don’t continue to spread COVID-19. They don’t usually
> end up catching that many sick people, though. Temperature checks alone
> aren’t going to catch people who caught the virus but aren’t showing
> symptoms yet or anyone who is asymptomatic. Fever is a common symptom of
> COVID-19, but some very sick people never develop one. It’s also easily
> masked by medication. Symptom screenings rely on people telling the truth
> and, again, won’t flag anyone who is pre-symptomatic or asymptomatic.

It's a step in the right direction to admit that the vast majority of this is
"theater".

By continuing the theater we perpetuate the fear. Close the theater.

